# Aquarium-safe toys?



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm curious if the safari and schleich brands of children's toys could be aquarium safe. Has anyone tried this? I know they're made of something like hard rubber, and are painted. I ask because my daughter wants to put this dragon in her aquarium: http://www.handhwc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=sf801229

If no-one knows, I may just try it; what are the most likely problems I should watch for if I do?

Thanks!
Natalie


----------



## brewce (Dec 12, 2007)

If these are toys meant for children to play with, then chances are they are safe... but with recent discoveries of lead being in some toys being imported from China you may want to ask the company if the toy could leach harmful chemicals into the water. When I had a toy shop, I used to sell Schleich animals and never had the paint flake off or the toy degrade in any fashion that I could see. The Dragon looks pretty wild. My twins made me put in a skull and a treasure chest.

brewce


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks! We have so far avoided the skull and treasure chest, but we've got a castle and 2 dragons already, and now there's requests for another dragon, and a mermaid, and a sea serpent, and . . . .  Of course, when I let the plants turn into a jungle, you can't see any of it 

Natalie


----------



## brewce (Dec 12, 2007)

The treasure chest is almost buried by the java moss and the skull is being gobbled up by various stemmies...it is after all a "family" tank.

Have any pix to share?

brewce


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry, no pics. I haven't taken any pictures at all, and this isn't a good time to start--it's looking rather bare (recent major trim/rescape) and some new foreground plants are conspicuously melting  I'm expecting it to look better when the stuff grows some more 

Natalie


----------

